# Lowriders GIRLS OF LOWRIDER



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Im only writing this because in Ralph's editors letter of the last issue of girls of lowrider, He asked for peoples opinoins.

Well I pretty much think it sucks, And I kick my self for buying it. Now I know that it was my choice to buy it or not buy it, But I collect all types of Lowriding stuff weather it be lowrider or low company or whatever. If I wanted to buy maxim magzine I would buy it.

Im feeling that lowrider is hurting and they are trying to make a quick buck to make the big buisness behind them happy by selling sex. I bought all 4 issue that they had out this last year. Out of the 4, two made me feel like it was worth buying them, The one with Dazza, Because I feel that she has earned her stripes to be recongized as a women of LOWRIDING. The other one I was happy with was the one were they all put the staff of Lowrider in the mag, It was informative and those people needed to be recongized outside of califorina for what they have done for the lowrider comunity.

Now I know that lowrider did a issue that recongized the women that build and ride lowriders, But Lowrider magzine needs to know that they are called lowrider but with that name carrys a certain amount of responspilty. They are not just repersenting them selves but they are repersneting a whole CULTURE.

Just putting some stupid model in a magazine and calling her a women of lowrider is subject to cretsiom. Just because she was a model in your magazine does not make her a lowrider lady. Now I did read some of the magazine before I threw it on the floor were it will stay to get walked on for a while, And I read one of your models articles that said her father was a member of Brown society cc, I think that is great. But I know that alot of them are just models and could give 2 shits about lowriders.

What Im getting at is why dont you put some real lowrider women in there like Ladys Touch cc or a Artilce on Sexy Martha. Women that do care about lowriding and have made a impact. I know longer wish to purchase a magzine like FHM. If I did want that kind of magazine I would buy it.

Sorry for my bad spelling, Thx for your time, I needed to get if off my chest for feeling that I wasted my money.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

the real girls of lowridriding are ones that are there putting in work on saturday.. not only sunday!! enough said!.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2006, 02:18 PM~5822752
> *the real girls of lowridriding are ones that are there putting in work on saturday..  not only sunday!!  enough said!.
> *


Thats right. Except for Tomasa.  She's cool.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

ROCK ON Leo for commenting on this because it REALLY bugged the crap out of me when I first saw the article.All I could think was-yeah right these ladies do their own "hands-on" work and compete in the show circuit.........hit a switch first bitch and then maybe we'll see.
At one point I was going to submit such an article and was fortunate to get some lowrider history from the "GODMOTHER" of lowriding herself.......Momma from the Majestics in LA who has been riding since the 70's. I was also going to add other ladies like Cheryl Mendoza,Brandy Jenda and Angie with her famous car "Pinky"......just to mention a few !!!!!!
Its also important these ladies do their own customizing as opposed to just paying for a complete car and not restoring it and of course their boyfriend/father really does all of the work........to me thats cheating and the women in todays motorsports are very passionate about the game !!!!

MS


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

its more features of the girls than cars


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I've said this many times on here already but I'm going to say it again, lowrider magazine has fallen, it is sad that they even carry the name because of how little support they contribute to the lowrider community, lowrider for many years was our bible to the lowrider world, but it has been replaced, with big wheels, suv's motorcycles, hor rods, euros ect, I no longer support LRM or anything that it stands for FUcK Em' we will continue our movement without their support.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

All i wanna know is whats up with the he-she on page 52??? That bitch looks like a chupacabra on crack!!! :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 12:36 PM~5826499
> *All i wanna know is whats up with the he-she on page 52??? That bitch looks like a chupacabra on crack!!!  :barf:
> *


That reminds me of the saying "that tastes like shit" besides for dayton roller, how do you really know what shit tastes like.



More interestingly enough, how do you know what a chupacabra on crack looks like. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SEX SELLS!!!....


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2006, 10:43 AM~5826351
> *I've said this many times on here already but I'm going to say it again, lowrider magazine has fallen, it is sad that they even carry the name because of how little support they contribute to the lowrider community, lowrider for many years was our bible to the lowrider world, but it has been replaced, with big wheels, suv's motorcycles, hor rods, euros ect, I no longer support LRM or anything that it stands for FUcK Em' we will continue our movement without their support.
> *


 :biggrin: I CANCELED MY SUSCRIPTION & THEY STILL SEND IT! IVE GOT 4 MAGAZINES FROM THE PAST 4 MONTHS THAT JUST SAT UNDER MY COFFEE TABLE


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 23 2006, 11:38 AM~5826512
> *That reminds me of the saying "that tastes like shit" besides for dayton roller, how do you really know what shit tastes like.
> More interestingly enough, how do you know what a chupacabra on crack looks like.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn! I almost forgot about Dayton Roller eating shit... lololol.... but im telling you J.... if you saw this bitch, you would just know thats gotta be what one would look like! Bitch looks like she got hit in the face with a bag of nickels. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THEY SHOULD DO A FEATURE ON MUSTANG SALLI :cheesy:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2006, 08:43 AM~5826351
> *I've said this many times on here already but I'm going to say it again, lowrider magazine has fallen, it is sad that they even carry the name because of how little support they contribute to the lowrider community, lowrider for many years was our bible to the lowrider world, but it has been replaced, with big wheels, suv's motorcycles, hor rods, euros ect, I no longer support LRM or anything that it stands for FUcK Em' we will continue our movement without their support.
> *


Thank you for your insight, But I did not intend for this to be a fuck lowrider forum, 
I do agree that lowrider has fallen off track, But for people like me that live in the northwest we dont have very many publication to choose from, We dont get street low or low company or spokes and juice up here. It pretty much is just lowrider, Intell of course Tradtianol Lowriding came out.

I only comented because Ralph Fuentes asked for peoples Opinouns in his editors letter of the last issue of girls of lowrider, And I know that he looks at layitlow.

I honestly beleave that Ralph is doing the best he can with what he has. Its not easy to please big busines. I do however feel that this magazine Girls of Lowrider is a very cheap move to make a quick buck by using sex and advertisement.

All I ask is if your going to use the word Lowrider on your cover then please show us a little respect and gear it towards lowriders .
Once again sorry for my horriable spelling.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Not trying to disrespect anyone in here, but I think LRM meant to feature the Models of LRM not the Female Car builders...in the homie SARA LEE'S defense, she has a very wide history of being associated with Lowriders from her families and friends, not to mention her close ties with our Albequerque Chapter RO....and her great Passion with Lowriding...here are some pics I took that day of the Photoshoot...enjoy homiez...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WHERES THE NUDES?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 23 2006, 07:01 PM~5829042
> *WHERES THE NUDES?????????? :biggrin:
> *


u crazzy..RICH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 23 2006, 07:01 PM~5829046
> *u crazzy..RICH.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THUGG PASSION has a point, these are models of LRM, not the women behind the cars. Also, like the OG poster said, most of these women could care less...their models, not Lowriders.

Many of them have their own web sites and agents. I could hire any of them if really wanted to. That publication was just bookshelf eye candy and did'int contribute anything to Lowriding at all. Just a tax write off most likley.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 23 2006, 06:58 PM~5829020
> *Not trying to disrespect anyone in here, but I think LRM meant to feature the Models of LRM not the Female Car builders...in the homie SARA LEE'S defense, she has a very wide history of being associated with Lowriders from her families and friends, not to mention her close ties with our Albequerque Chapter RO....and her great Passion with Lowriding...here are some pics I took that day of the Photoshoot...enjoy homiez...
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your imput, I know that lowriders intent was to feature the models, But my hole point was that they are carry the name of LOWRIDER so dont you think they should show some respect to the real Lowrider women.

Im also not trying to disrespect anyone either. Im very happy to hear that the model you posted pics of above has ties to lowriding, But it is to my beleaf that most of them dont, Im not saying this next part in refence to your model friend but I dont think a model that is someones girlfriend makes them a lowrider.

Now like I said before I know it is my choice to buy the magazine or not but I concered my self a pretty honest man and the magazine comes in plastic so you cant see waht is inside till you buy it. 2 of the 4 issues they printed had a little infortive stuff in them, But it would be nice to see at least a little informative stuff in all of them. Not just models. I can by maxima or playboy for models.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i think the magazine photos are okay. the problem is the written content, not the greatest of quality. They do sell, so cant blame them for putting it out. The last one had only a couple cars. Look like some of the photos were purchased and printed, ala Street Customs. The lowrider association is mainly in name only. nothing wrong with the issues, cause most guys do enjoy it, just lacking in quality.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I believe the cover says Girls Of Lowrider,don't think that theay are impliing that theese are girls that lowride simply girls from the magazine(models). If theay made a magazine dedicated to girls that lowride that there would be ''NO" market for that.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER RALPH FUENTES. :twak:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jul 25 2006, 10:41 PM~5843306
> *I believe the cover says Girls Of Lowrider,don't think that theay are impliing that theese are girls that lowride simply girls from the magazine(models). If  theay made a magazine dedicated to girls that lowride that there would be ''NO" market for that.
> *


I See your point and I also see most everyones point that is posting on this topic,
All though, I dont feel that my point is being seen. I feel now there is no reason for me to keep going with this topic even thow I started it.

Thank you everyone for posting there views.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

THAT MEANS ALOT TO ME BIG RICH,,,,,,,,especially coming from not only an OG in the game,but as a successful business man in motorsport s,a fellow WWE freak(dude when they came to the soldout SD show last month guess who LITERALLY hooked up with the LAST 2 TICKETS available) and a well-respected leaders of the MAJESTICS CC !!!!

All I know is that the ladies are here to stay and should be recognized for that same lowriding passion-HANDS-ON-!!! 

I still have all the pictures and letters from Momma,Jenda,Cheryl,etc.
I'll cover the story and write it up if LRM,Traditional Lowriding,LoCompany,Street Customs........are interested for the taking?!!!

You know where to find me............MS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

they just did a photo shoot last night with my brothers 39 for the girls of lowrider magazine. here in DALLAS.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually I disagree with you in the marketing area..........for example-NASCAR has had more attendance and viewers overall than football,basketball,baseball,etc. these past few years, and 6o% of their fan base is of the female pursuasion. I have competed in numerous lowrider/import/hot rod events and unfortunately I have observed chauvanism the most amongst the lowriders.Yes the import shows have tons of promotional models and bikini exhibitions too.........but on the other hand they have a "Best Female" show vehicle class as well!!!!!!!!!

I still don't understand LRM's models representing other riders cars(it's not as though they already do that for a living)but to me unless they physically modified the vehicles.........why are they getting credit for a lowrider they don't even own ????????????

Ironically........my Mom was one of the most "well known" trophy queens during the 50's here in Southern California and has been written up in several NHRA books as well as being recognized at the NHRA Museum.She is suppose to have some of her old pics coming out in Streeet Rod Magazine with a personal article.The pictures below were published in "Car Craft Magazine"-----




















Now REMEMBER guys this is my Mom so be COOL koolios !!!!!!!!



 MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Aug 6 2006, 04:18 AM~5911369
> *Now REMEMBER guys this is my Mom so be KOOL koolios !!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

WOMEN + LOWRIDER = :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Aug 6 2006, 06:37 AM~5911412
> *WOMEN + LOWRIDER =  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

you know its all good we can handle our just like the guys do


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 7 2006, 11:15 AM~5917702
> *you know its all good we can handle our just like the guys do
> *


im sure you can.Im hoping my wife will want a lolo one day.


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Salli I've been asked by Ralph a couple of times to do some shot for the LOWRIDER MAGAZINE and we did he never put it in the magazine. Oh yeah he put me in spotlight audion section all that all day shooting for a one page spread I laughed my fucking ass off. He asked me that he was going to do some articles about female lowrider he never did come through I came to my own conclusion is that I dont need no magazine to put me out. I'll put myself out! have been in alot of other magazines with full on articles without lowrider see in this industries is still getting used to seeing a woman really put it down and for everyone that knows me knows I try my best even if I dont win its all good.

And like I'll say dont hate someone you dont know because of who they are or what there doing get to know the person first you never know that might become your best friend!

I know I tried my ass off not for the male ego for my own!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Salli if i owned a magazine i diffently would have put you in mines!!!!

thank you for even bringing me up!



> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 23 2006, 03:59 AM~5825933
> *ROCK ON Leo for commenting on this because it REALLY bugged the crap out of me when I first saw the article.All I could think was-yeah right these ladies do their own "hands-on" work and compete in the show circuit.........hit a switch first bitch and then maybe we'll see.
> At one point I was going to submit such an article and was fortunate to get some lowrider history from the "GODMOTHER" of lowriding herself.......Momma from the Majestics in LA who has been riding since the 70's.  I was also going to add other ladies like Cheryl Mendoza,Brandy Jenda and Angie with her famous car "Pinky"......just to mention a few !!!!!!
> Its also important these ladies do their own customizing as opposed to just paying for a complete car and not restoring it and of course their boyfriend/father really does all of the work........to me thats cheating and the women in todays motorsports are very passionate about the game !!!!
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 22 2006, 12:55 PM~5822680
> *Im only writing this because in Ralph's editors letter of the last issue of girls of lowrider, He asked for peoples opinoins.
> 
> Well I pretty much think it sucks, And I kick my self for buying it. Now I know that it was my choice to buy it or not buy it, But I collect all types of Lowriding stuff weather it be lowrider or low company or whatever. If I wanted to buy maxim magzine I would buy it.
> ...


Why do fuckers always complain about shit?? Its only $5 fucken dollars. And you get to look at pretty females in Lowriders. And I know for a fact that the cover model _Tomasa is as into Lowriding as it gets, without owning one. She's my homie ex wife and been in the scene a long minute. And the car on the cover is my homie Rich's 63. The magazine must be hot cause I been looking for it and cant find it anywhere. To me the magazine is a treat, who dont like to see a fine lady in a lolo?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Thanks Salli, and to all ladies in the lowriding scene much props. Want to let you know I made history again yesterday at Portland LRM by putting it down in the hop pit with my dancing Limo, yes I said Limo. First time in Lrm history a Limo competed and a lady on the switch. First Place too!!! As MC HAMMER put it you can't touch that....Much love 

Brandy Jenda :biggrin:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

congrats to brandy for putting it down in protland for the females


hurray hurray :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Aug 7 2006, 11:29 PM~5922951
> *congrats to brandy for putting it down in protland for the females
> hurray hurray :0
> *


Thank you so much Cheryl, you know us ladies just love to have fun. And thats what it's about. Much props to you as well Rollerz Only was looking firme up here, I know you are proud. Take care and we will be rolling down there soon...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i say both salli and brandy should have a feature,but thats the two main ones i know,besides amy from united classics,when she gets her new project done she should see a feature also...


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanx Brandy see my biggest accomplishment hasn't been lowrider!

Everyone knows I can build a bad ass ride anytime I want to and that will be next year crown I hope see the only award I haven't won yet has been LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR but look out 2007 because here we come the year of the female builders!

See my biggest award I have won was winning BEST IN DUB AND BEST FEMALE BUILDER which is where I go up against all the big boys!!!! with very deep pockets.

So that was the most best feelling I every had then backing it up with BEST IN GENERAL MOTORS KING OF BLING WITH SHAQ, followed by BEST AT CES SHOW which is the world largest electronic show so far those where the best feeling I ever had so hopefully the feeling will continue on to next year with lowrider i know im going up against lowriders best but we can do it!!!!!!!!!!!lmao    :0 



> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 8 2006, 07:35 AM~5923878
> *Thank you so much Cheryl, you know us ladies just love to have fun. And thats what it's about. Much props to you as well Rollerz Only was looking firme up here, I know you are proud. Take care and we will be rolling down there soon...
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

congrats on those accomplishments Cheryl... most of us men would love to be honored with those types of awards....

oh and good to see your back on LiL.....


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

at least there is more pic of chicks than rim ads......no just get lrm to put more cars than rim ads


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

big props cheryl.........


----------

